
Show HN: Chrome extension that changes "AI" to "A Bunch of Dudes" - joeyyang
https://github.com/joeyyang/AI-to-A-Bunch-of-Dudes
======
nao360
lols~ It's about time we all saw AI for what it is 99.999% of the time: a
bunch of dudes!

